# Filippo Pozzato's Cannondale System Six



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/2162/v/2/sp/


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

thats mercury -like paint? looks more like nude alu to me.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The 'nude alu' color on a carbon bike still has something special to it...


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

It's waay brighter than the nude alu, more like a mirror finish.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Very shiny... and with the Lightweight wheels, I'd sure like to get a bike like this!


----------

